# Got some new mice



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I finaly found some new mice. They may not be of hih quallity, since the parents were pet shop mice and The were chaoticly breed.

Lets start with my nine girls.

1) Alona, a agouti longhair girl









2) Jaine -agouti longhair









3) Kaiko - agouti longhair









4) Luna a black shorthair with a white spot un the tummy (not sure if peibald or a poor banded)









5) Rena a black longhair









6) Saki -black tan









7) Semira a longhaired black tan

















8) Shika - black









9) Yusuki a longhaird agouti with somekind of spotting. (since its all around the same place it could be a poor banded)

















And my boys

1) Morogh B. - a black longhair.
(he is also one of this strange tan not tan mice, he has tan ears and tan hair un the butt, but no tan on the stomatch)









2) And Valborg B. a poor black tan


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the black tans.
the tan bits on the ears and but of the black is a common problem in blacks.


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Those longhaireds are so pretty!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks you two. For where I have them from they are really good looking (and kind and not shy or biting what is a really good plus)

The thing with the blacks is intresting. I haven't seen it before my tans. Are they still tan when I breed them or are they black but just looking like that?


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

From my understanding, tan hairs in the ears and near the vent is a fault in self mice, so your black mouse may not be genetically tan at all. He very well may be a/a.
Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

